# MAMA HATCHES FIRST SET OF SQUABS!



## ChrisLovesSnow (Mar 20, 2021)

My semi-wild pigeon, Baby Mama just hatched her first set of babies. I live on the 9th floor of a high rise with a decorated AND furnished balcony. It also has a large container garden that runs on both sides of the 30’ by 6’ space. It includes an 8’ long bench, including stone and metal roosters (over 30 of them suckers!) scattered throughout the area in planters, on the bench and etc. I have no plans nor the room to actually raise pigeons for racing or any other purpose. Last year when Baby Mama was hatched, her mom, Curly started teaching her and her brother to fly using the same size balcony (my girlfriend’s 7th floor balcony), as a training ground and takeoff and landing strip. The difference is she had NOTHING on her balcony except 4 small containers of flowers. I don’t plan on moving or getting rid of anything at this point. One reason is I don’t have any place to store my things and this pigeon thing is merely an experiment to see if I can pull off having a couple of pigeons in such a restricted space (I'm also feeding their parents and four pairs of sparrows). So, having said all that, will the confined training area make it hard for squabs 1 and 2 to learn to fly or they will compensate? Also, I think two babies per season is quite enough here on the 9th floor!? Since Mama may lay again in 10 days or so, other than taking away all nesting area spots, which I can do with a little bit of “stuff moving,” should I replace her eggs, quickly, with fake eggs? Or does that upset a female because she can’t successfully make babies for “Hubby?”


----------

